# Network Adapters for DirecTivo



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

I was in a couple of chats this weekend discussing this with a couple of people, but could not find a definitive answer.

On the Tivo website, there are Tivo-specific adapters for networking; however, from what I've read, I don't think they work on DirecTivos.

If you own some version of a DirecTivo and want to add something like TivoWebPlus, what specifications do you need for a USB-wireless or USB-ethernet adapter? Does it vary by brand (RCA, Sony, etc.) or does "one size fit all"?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The DirecTivo list is here USB adapters

Note you'll need to hack the Tivo hard drive by installing it in a PC to run the Linux based hacking programs.


----------



## sven_kirk (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok. I actually done some searching in the forum and I came up with this thread here. The above link has been dead for some time now. By chance, I went to the wonderful "Internet Archive" and found it. It lists several network adapters to use with the zipper.
Can the same adapters be used with PVT?
Can I use PVT and zipper? (Is it recommended to use one/both/either)
And are there more adapters available to use?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Look in /etc/hotplug/usb.map for 6.2x boxes or /platform/etc/hotplug/usb.map for 6.3x for a list of adapters that are guaranteed to work. There are a few that are not listed in the usb.map that will work if you use backported drivers from ddb. See the backport driver README for the additional adapters. I believe rbautch posted a good chunk of a usb.map around here somewhere. PTVnet and the zipper do about the same thing. The zipper is free and MUCH more well-documented.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Here is the usb.map I posted, including the adapters supported by backported drivers.


----------

